# How to plant and grow the "Three Sisters" together.



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 25, 2014)

The American Indians  used to grow a trio of plants together , which they called the "Three Sisters", since it was all planted together and each used the other plants to help them grow better.
The three plants they grew together were corn, beans, and squash. The corn grew tall, the beans climbed up the corn, so no trellis or support was needed, and at the base of the hill, the squash made a wonderful ground cover to keep the roots cool while the tops enjoyed the sunshine.
The correct way to grow this , is to make the hills, then let the corn get a good start before planting the beans around the base; and once the beans and corn are both growing, then plant the squash.
Here is an article that shows pictures, and explains it very well.


http://www.realfarmacy.com/3-sisters-garden/


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 25, 2014)

Tried that once. a big PITA. Those Indians aren't so damn smart.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Companion planting works wonders.  Maybe you weren't chanting the correct chant, rkunsaw....


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 27, 2014)

I do companion planting but the 3 sisters version just doesn't work well.  I plant a circle of radishes around my squash. I have a row of carrots next to a row of onions next to a row of beets. I'll be planting my sweet potatoes next to my okra.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I do companion planting but the 3 sisters version just doesn't work well.  I plant a circle of radishes around my squash. I have a row of carrots next to a row of onions next to a row of beets. I'll be planting my sweet potatoes next to my okra.



But, are you chanting?  That seems to be the key here . . .


----------

